# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  [Продажа] Humble Indie Bundle

## gamer-55

Humble Indie Bundle #3,4 -79 wmr
В состав входит:
-Super Meat Boy
-Shank
-BIT.TRIP.Runner
-Jamestown
-Nightsky
-Crayon Physics 
-Cogs
-VVVVVV
-Hammerfight
-And Yet It Moves
Купить

Humblе Indie Bundle #5 - 120 wmr
-Super Meat Boy
-Lone Survivor
-Braid
-LIMBO
-Amnesia
-Sword & Sworcery
-Psychonauts
Купить

Humble Introversion Bundle - 55 wmr
В пак входит:
-DEFCON
-Multiwinia
-Uplink
-Darwinia
-Dungeons of Dredmor
Купить

Humble Frozen Synapse Bundle + SpaceChem - 40 wmr
 -Frozen Synapse
-Trauma
-SpaceChem
Купить 

Humble Voxatron Debut: Только Gish - 20 wmr
Купить 

Humble Music Bundle - 20 wmr
Купить 

..................................................  ...............
Dota 2 (gift)-  50 wmr
Купить 


..................................................  .............
 Wmid 
Мои гарантии BL > 100
Все предложения имеются на сайте



Так же имеется приличный ассортимент игр на Steam

----------

